

Programmer tries time-boxing to improve design work - dongumm
http://gummondesign.blogspot.com/2013/02/time-boxed-freelance-my-first.html

======
dongumm
Any suggestions/criticisms/remarks are highly appreciated. I'm just getting
started with graphic design.

